# They are starting to move



## Decoyer

Last I heard Squaw Creek is up to 15,000 birds in the last day or so.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Toye claims he saw over 75K today around Squaw Creek Refuge (Missouri), but most returned south. There has been some reports of small flocks showing up south of the Rainwater Basin in Nebraska around Beatrice.

Weather is supposed to stay stable, than get REAL COLD later this weekend...which should stall the migration considerably. But the forecast shows the highs back into the 50's next week.

It sounds like everything is really opening up again...so I assume there will be a big push later this week, and again next week. (assuming the forecast is close to accurate)


----------



## Monte Brent

8) Last week my brother in-law who live's in Nebraska said that there were snow geese in the Kearny area how many i am not sure but it is a reliable source. I am ready for the big push as long as it is on a weekend . Hope your snow goose hunt goes well. Monte


----------



## grizzly

chris
did toye post that here or somewhere else


----------



## Decoyer

New report to add. From what I have been reading on other sites it appears that the snows are beginning to enter NE in good numbers, even a few scout flocks in extreme southern SD. The weather this weekend will stop most of them in NE and MO would be my guess.


----------



## JackB

I live in Kearney and they have been feeding a half mile from my house on the outskirts of town the past week. Today we traveled to Hastings and saw quite a few flocks, still nothing like when they are really thick around here. They are also moving further west every year.

I am going to make a "mirror decoy" this weekend.

Always up to try something different.

Anyone have suggestions for a non-breakable highly reflective mirror-like material I can glue to plywood? 

Jack


----------



## Matt Jones

You NE guys and your cow, and now mirror, dekes! What's next? 

I just really can't see a mirror decoy being very effective...but then again who knows? I suppose if it was a Really overcast day it might work. If you end up trying it, let us know how it works.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

grizzly, I got it from the fuge forums.


----------



## grizzly

thanks chris,toye aint posting like he has in past yrs


----------



## Qwack

http://conservation.state.mo.us/hunt/wt ... ekly-snow/

Reports out of MO as of today show 0 at both Bob Brown and Squaw but 40K at Swan. See above link for more reports.


----------



## grizzly

qwack
they say 40 k at swan,there nuts !I just left swan wensday and there might of been 1000 total.we hunted there for 3 days only got 1 blue.they bugged out last weekend


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

From all of the reports I've gathered and a couple phone calls, my best guess is this:

There's still a good amount of birds in Texas holding for more favorable migrating conditions...there also appears to be a lot of birds stacked in S. Kansas, also waiting to move...a guy who I hunted with last fall just got back from Arkansas and there's quite a few and really bunched up (shot 70 in 3 days)....Illinois still has a lot holding, but I think they've been there awhile....and a guy at waterfowler keeps claiming there's a good amount moving through the rainwater basin in NE??? I didn't know if they were even pumping yet or at all, so I'll pass that off until I can confirm it.

Conflicting forecasts the next 10 days, so it's hard to tell how much ground the birds will have to work with everything frozen for 3 1/2 states south.

Still waiting...


----------



## Field Hunter

I drove home this afternoon from Sioux Falls to Fargo. Saw many flocks of Canada geese in the air and feeding from North of Sisseton to just south of the ND/SD border. White geese shouldn't be too far behind.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Did you happen to see what they were using for open water?

I wouldn't have thought there were birds hanging on the border?


----------



## Qwack

I saw a flock of honkers over Fargo on Thursday--first ones I've seen since December.


----------



## Field Hunter

Didn't see any open water or anything close to it. The flocks on the ground were mostly feeding with one flock landing in a CRP field that was somewhat matted down. Must be using the rivers, although even the rivers down by Sioux Falls are still iced over tight. Best guess would be there is some open water over by the refuge west of Wheaton MN.


----------



## mallard

I am familiar with the area west of Wheaton.Mud lake and lake Traverse are locked as is big stone.The dam at big stone,I believe, has a warm water discharge that holds geese most of the year according to a buddy of mine that hunts in that area.


----------



## mikec

The snows are down south still. all that cold weather last week had them packing and flying south.

Word has it there is still some on the coast in texas and LA but most of them are inland towards AK, OK, Northern Texas and Northern LA.

The area around kansas city had lots of geese until the weather got cold and now there is only a few around. Some may have creeped back in with the warm friday and saturday weather but now it is cold again. Tomarrow will be warmer and the week should bring good thing.

Wed in predicting a dropp in temps for just that day and then it will be back to normal.

I think they will be charging as fast as they can to get up in to the dakotas. with the right weather, they could blow right by kansas and the basin area.

Who knows. I will keep posting as I learn more. I have a lot of time right now to make calls. Fell off a 16 ft step ladder and now I am confined to a chair with a bad knee. Maybe I will get lucky and heal up before its too late.

I'll keep makeing calls.

Happy hunting.


----------



## T Shot

There's still a good two feet of ice on the lakes in NE SD, it could be a while yet. Two weeks to spring break, hopefully thats not too early.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Got reports of birds heading north in OK, KS, AR, MO, and IL.

The birds are finally getting a little warmer weather and some south winds.

The Nebraska Parks page just updated and they're reporting some bunches starting to show up. It also appears that they have a lot more open water than I anticipated...but the next 36 are going to stay cold so they'll probably hang up in the southern edges until Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Qwack

Reports of snows moving in Missouri the last two days:

ganderlander 
Member 
Member # 345

Member Rated:
posted March 03, 2003 06:32 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anyone else notice all the snows flyin around today? When I got into Macon about 4pm they filled the skies. Then right around Centralia there was a ton of em again. Then I get home and I have been watchin big groups fly over till it got to dark to see. 
If you was out huntin em today, ya probably did very well. If not, I would start headin up north to stop em...

GL...........

--------------------
some people are only alive because its illegal to shoot them..

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 176 | From: Missouri River | Registered: Aug 2002 | IP: Logged |

aquafowler 
Member 
Member # 782

Member Rated:
posted March 03, 2003 06:41 PM  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I saw a nice flock working above Lee's Summit earlier today. Thought it was just a fluke until my buddy called me and said he saw birds the whole way home, which takes him about an hour. Can't wait until this weekend.

--------------------
Aquafowler
Fin or Feather.
Any Weather.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 178 | From: Lee's Summit | Registered: Sep 2002 | IP: Logged |

Swamplvr

"Dr. Death" 
Member # 223

Member Rated:
posted March 03, 2003 06:50 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hope those birds stick around for you fellas this weekend...

Aquafowler here is some fire power for ya..

--------------------
aka.......Swampy//Tom

"Ugliness is only skin deep, but if it flares ducks, that's deep enough." Ed Zern

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 2003 | From: Kearney, Mo. | Registered: Aug 2002 | IP: Logged |

TTTim 
Member 
Member # 869

Member Rated:
posted March 03, 2003 07:00 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I saw about 50 flights over Columbia today.....
TTHKTTim 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 137 | From: Columbia | Registered: Sep 2002 | IP: Logged |

Jayhawk 
The Mighty Jayhawk 
Member # 383

Member Rated:
posted March 03, 2003 08:40 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Probably saw 20 different bunches around 3:30-5, biggest group was about 800+... 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 488 | From: Fulton, MO | Registered: Aug 2002 | IP: Logged |

red leg 
Member 
Member # 391

Member Rated:
posted March 03, 2003 09:04 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Must have just been south of here, only saw 2 flocks and heard one bunch a bit ago. Should have beem a good day for 'em....

--------------------
Freedom isn't FREE!!!! Thanks to all who have served or are serving now. God bless you all.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 1278 | From: Never ,Never Land.... | Registered: Aug 2002 | IP: Logged |

clubine

Member 
Member # 331

Member Rated:
posted March 04, 2003 03:23 AM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
im stating to see them up here..iv seen 2 groups about 50+..last 2 day's.. north of highway 36

--------------------
take'em

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 180 | From: brookfield | Registered: Aug 2002 | IP: Logged |

Doug 
Member 
Member # 1091

Member Rated:
posted March 04, 2003 08:02 AM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
They were flying over Columbia by the hoards last night. Get ready because before long, it'll be too late.
Doug 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 68 | From: Columbia | Registered: Sep 2002 | IP: Logged |

DEADEYE 
Junior Member 
Member # 466

Rate Member posted March 04, 2003 08:32 AM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SAW BUNCH AFTER BUNCH FLYING OVER MY HOUSE YESTERDAY AFTERNOON HEADING NORTHWEST.I LIVE OUT SIDE OF HILLSBOROUGH.MO.DEADEYE 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 26 | From: HILLSBORO,CLARKSVILLE,PERRY | Registered: Aug 2002 | IP: Logged |

mudbug 
Junior Member 
Member # 1107

Rate Member posted March 04, 2003 08:59 AM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Went out this morning scouting. Saw no birds to speak of in the bootheel. I only fond two fields that had large numbers in them. One by otter slough and the other farther south in the bootheel. Last Thursday and Friday they were every where you looked. Does anyone know where you can go on the internet or call to find out bird counts farther south than Missouri? I hope they are not all already north of us. I am not ready to pack it in for the summer. It's a long time until Sept.

Good Luck fella's. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 5 | From: southeast missouri | Registered: Sep 2002 | IP: Logged |

Bubba

Member 
Member # 415

posted March 04, 2003 12:56 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Was out for 45 minutes at lunch.Constant stream of Snows , Blues and even White Fronts moving N/NW.Higher than hell.

--------------------
God Bless our Country and Military Personnel...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 554 | From: Osage River | Registered: Aug 2002 | IP: Logged |


----------



## Monte Brent

I live in NW Iowa we have just got 5 inches of snow and have yet to see any snow geese yet this year , i don't know if they will make it up here this year or not the way it sounds they may not. we'l keep our fingers crossed and pray for the right day.


----------



## Swany

Just had an Email from Jack Caufield who lives in Nebraska. Said he viewed heavy concentrations of Snows along the I-80 Corridor today. Little open water at present due to unusally cold weather. Also talked with a family from Lake Andes, SD who said the initial flights of Snows had reached that area. Are you ready?


----------



## FACE

HEY ALL! GLAD TO NOW BE A PART OF SUCH AN INFORMATIVE FORUM ! I KNOW OF SOME SLIGHT MIGRATIONS HITTING SOUTHERN BORDER OF SD AND WAS PLANNING ON HEADING TO LAKE ANDES NEXT WEEKEND! AM I GETTING AHEAD OF MYSELF? IF ANYTHING I MIGHT BE ABLE TO CALM SOME NERVES!!! GETTING ANTSY!!! LATER.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Here's the forcast for Lake Andes, SD:

http://www.weather.com/weather/local/US ... whatprefs=

That's a lot of 60 degree temps! If the weather forcast holds, I would say you'll be in for a treat this weekend.


----------



## T Shot

Man I really hope that forecast holds up. If it does I should be up to my elbows in snows over break! For once my break will work out, man I'm pumped. :beer: :sniper:


----------



## deked

God I hope the geese get here soon...  I don't know though Chris, the lakes need to thaw pretty fast for them to creep up here, don't you think?? I think we are looking at a couple more weeks before hardcore snows.

Deked


----------



## GooseBuster3

If the weather holds we could be seeing geese bu next weekend. Since NEB is forcasting 71 degrees down by Hastings there sould be a very big push into Sd this weekend


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Southern SD will see some birds this weekend for sure. I really don't think the birds will wait for 40 inch ice to thaw...if they can find sheetwater they'll use it. The past couple years it gets warm real early and opens everything up ahead of time....this year the whole flyway will thaw out at once (ND to NE), so technically they could sit anywhere. But we have no moisture in the ground up in ND, so what little sheetwater we have will get soaked up quick.

I'm a MAJOR optimist....so I'm trying to look at the bright side. :beer:


----------



## Dean Nelson

This weather is nice but being the weather man that I am I would watch out for a big storm sometime next week. Where and when it will hit I don't know but it could be big where it goes and should mess with the birds.


----------



## mireault88

hey guys,
I am 14 and i have never hunted snow geese. from what i have read you guys are telling me that the snow geese are on their way north? Is that because they are headed to canada ? so if they are headed here when will they get to the grand forks area? I haven't done any geese hunting because they are all going farther west so this would be a real treat if we saw some ! have to whip out the good old 20 gauge! 
keep up the good work guys thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Weather.com is saying precip from Saturday on to late next week. Looks like SD will be in a prime position. They'll get a good flight this weekend and they'll get probably get pushed back for yet another. We haven't gotten that lucky in 4 years! :crybaby:

We're going to spend this weekend opening up our sloughs so hopefully the high temps will hold...and the rain will do some damage. Either way, the farmers really need the rain.

mireault88,

Welcome to the forum. The snow geese come right up the Red River Valley in the spring, even thicker towards Devils Lake. You don't need to go far to get into them. The geese right now are making their spring migration up to the breeding grounds up in the tundra. When the reports start saying they're north of I-94, it's about time to start looking up your way.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

SD Game & Fish are reporting flocks coming in and out of Bon Homme County last night and this morning, which is along the SD/NE border.

This morning they are reported coming off of the MIssouri River and feeding to the NE of Lake Andes.


----------



## FACE

Well my buddy and I are off to Lake Andes this coming weakend for some "skycarp" which I personnally don't agree with that term but hey! to each his own. If the hunt is good we'll stay and hunt sunday also. other than that I'll keep you all aprised as to "WHAT WENT DOWN" hopefully alot of white and blue birds! 
Later FACE :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3

Just when I thought we could have of birds by next weekend, the weather has to come and ##### it up. They are forcasting snow for next Thurs and Fri, from the Central part of Nd all the way down to Yankton SD. Man we can never get a BREAK!!


----------



## FACE

In the past two years I've hunted in SD the geese took over a month to migrate through the state, how long do they usually take to travel thruogh ND?


----------



## GooseBuster3

The first two years of the season it took them just about a month to migrate through, but 2 years ago it was a matter of DAYS. And last year it took them maybe 3 weeks to get through the southern part of the state.


----------



## GooseBuster3

If you call the SD snowgoose hotline they are saying a significant number of snows have entered the Lake Andes region. How many is a significant???. Wish they would give out bird counts


----------



## FACE

Ive never been too impressed with the SD hotline nor the report on their website either.It just seems way vague! Not updated enough or thorough enough it seems. Of course iif it was too in depth I suppose every Tom, Dick and Harry would be out where you would be too! :lost:


----------



## T Shot

Well we could set up the T Shot SD hotline... I'll try to keep you guys posted on what is going on next week around the Watertown/Brookings area. Hopefully there will be fun to be had.


----------

